# Tuscany have allowed medical use of MJ



## Pistil (Jun 27, 2012)

Wow, this is unbelievable!  In Italy there are the worst laws of the world in matter of drugs, the personal use of MJ is 0,5 grams (for cocaine is 0,75!) with no difference between light and heavy drugs and, anyway, if you are caught with the personal use quantity you see your driving license retired and you have to follow a rehabilitation path imposed by law if you want all your rights back

BUT Tuscany, a single region out of 20, recently allowed the medical use of marijuana!
Seems that they can't grow plants for the moment.     They have to go in a clinic to take pills, biscuits or galenic preparations and this sux a bit but it's a step in the right direction!

Google translated article:   hXXp://translate.google.it/translate?sl=it&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=it&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fdaily.wired.it%2Fnews%2Fscienza%2F2012%2F05%2F03%2Fcannabis-terapia-regione-toscana-62547.html&act=url

I still have parents and friends in that region and i could even move there i just want to better understand what's happening and what's involved in this new thing but, yeah, it's pretty cool and unexpected at all!


----------

